# Urgent help needed !!!!



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i came home today to find my light fixture not working, i checked the plug and it showed slight signs of corrosion so rewired the plug but i can only get the timer to slightly illuminate but nothing else works. The fixture is an aquatic life 4 bulb t5, if anyone in the halton/hamilton area knows how to work on these fixtures or would be able to tell me if its pooched please contact me asap!

http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/286


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw that sucks  Can't help but bump so that nobody misses the question...



mrobson said:


> i came home today to find my light fixture not working, i checked the plug and it showed slight signs of corrosion so rewired the plug but i can only get the timer to slightly illuminate but nothing else works. The fixture is an aquatic life 4 bulb t5, if anyone in the halton/hamilton area knows how to work on these fixtures or would be able to tell me if its pooched please contact me asap!
> 
> http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/286


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I could try to fix it but i'm in the scarborough area. I'll let you know if I swing by in the next few days.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Aw that sucks  Can't help but bump so that nobody misses the question...


thanks im pretty bummed out, the worst part is if i lived in the states they would fix it for cost of shipping and parts



altcharacter said:


> I could try to fix it but i'm in the scarborough area. I'll let you know if I swing by in the next few days.


thanks i opened the light up i couldnt see any internal corrosion but i also have no idea what im looking for

Thanks to those who have offered to lend lights


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How about mailing it to and from the UPS store in Niagara Falls? It's cheap and if you declare it as "going for repair" when you go over, they won't usually hassle you.
Or ask at ORG if they can get the parts and fix it? They did my Tek in 5 min ( but it took forever to get parts for Kyles ATI so I guess it depends).
Anyhow here's another light loan offer if you need it...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Try taking it to Big Als Stoney Creek. They carry that light. Also, the last time I looked the Aquatic life website had video's on how to replace common parts.

Lee


----------

